# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Keratosis pilaris (puistjes)

## Pauline_K

:Frown:  ik wil graag in contact komen met mensen die ook keratosis pilaris hebben. Het zijn een soort rode bultjes die meestal op de bovenarmen, rug en bovenbenen voorkomt. In de winter wordt het meestal erger (of wanneer het kouder is) en zomer&#39;s minder. Ik wil graag meer te weten komen over deze aandoening. B.V.D. Pauline

----------


## Goggie

Ikzelf praat er eigenlijk nooit met andere mensen erover, maar aangezien jij dit wilt weten, heb ik even wat info opgezocht. Ikzelf heb het helaas ook, en ik dacht dat ik de enige was.

Info

Zelf verminder ik het met "Clearasil" (gewoon verkrijgbaar bij de supermarkten en Kruidvat, Etos, e.d.) Het is inderdaad zo dat het tijdens de kou verergerd. Ook merk ik zelf op dat ik het ook ernstig krijg tijdens stressige tijden. Ik probeer daarom zo kalm mogelijk te zijn.

----------


## de helper

> _Originally posted by Pauline_K_@15-09-2004, 00:19:48
> *  ik wil graag in contact komen met mensen die ook keratosis pilaris hebben. Het zijn een soort rode bultjes die meestal op de bovenarmen, rug en bovenbenen voorkomt. In de winter wordt het meestal erger (of wanneer het kouder is) en zomer&#39;s minder. Ik wil graag meer te weten komen over deze aandoening. B.V.D. Pauline*


 Heb dit wel eens meer gezien bij mensen, maar er is geen genezing voor, heb ik gelezen op internet. Ben zelf in aanraking gekomen met alternatieve geneeswijze en weet uit ervaring dat dit soms meer te bieden heeft dan de reguliere geneeskunde. ik gebruik nu produkten van Aloe Vera en ben hier goed over te spreken. Voor iedere vorm van afwijking is er wel een produkt dat 100% natuurlijk is, misschien kan ik jullie hiermee helpen.

Aart

----------


## Lisa

Mijn naam is Lisa, 19 jaar en ben geboren met keratosis pilaris. (het schijnt van keltische mensen af te stammen, misschien een leuk weetje) Vroeger had ik het alleen op m&#39;n armen. Nu heb ik het ook op benen en billen (een beetje op buik en onderrug). Ik probeer er zo min mogelijk aan te denken, maar af en toe voel ik me erg verdrietig over het feit dat ik dit heb. Het is natuurlijk geen ziekte, maar het brengt veel belemmeringen met zich mee. Ik durf geen shirtjes met korte mauwen meer te dragen (zelfs in de zomer zo min mogelijk). Intieme contacten met jongens ga ik ook het liefst uit de weg.
Toch moet je er proberen mee te leven. Het experimenteren met cremes vind ook ook wel leuk. Misschien een tip voor de mensen die het ook hebben: neem eens een heet bad (niet te vaak) en smeer daarna de plekken in met vasaline. Scrubben werkt ook wel en voor de rest moet je je het liefst 2 maal per dag insmeren met een creme die voor jou het beste werkt. Ik heb gemerkt dat de huid bij m&#39;n armen een andere creme beter werkt dan bij m&#39;n benen.
Ook heb ik ns gelezen dat het slikken van vitamine a helpt, maar ik ben geen dokter en kan het niet met zekerheid aanraden&#33;
Gelukkig wordt het bij mij minder hevig, misschien dat het nog een stuk minder wordt naarmate ik ouder wordt. Ik geef de moed nog lang niet op&#33;

----------


## DennisKP

Ik ben Dennis en ben 18 jaar. Ik heb er ook erg veel last van. Het zit bijna op elke plek op mijn lichaam. Tot nu toe heeft geen elk middel mij geholpen. Er schijnt een zwaar middel neotigason te zijn, maar dat wil de dermatoloog mie niet geven, omdat het te veel zware bijwerkingen heeft. 

De problemen van Lisa ken ik. Ik kijk niet uit naar de zomer, omdat het weer betekent dat ik korte mouwtje moet dragen. Het seizoen heeft bij mij verder geen invloed op het erger worden. Ik heb er zelf erg veel moeite mee. Kan je mij misschien meer info geven over de keltische afkomst?Zelf heb ik nog nooit iemand gezien of gesproken die het ook had. Ik dacht vaak dat ik de enige was die het zou hebben.

----------


## Nathalie

Hallo lotgenoten,

Eindelijk&#33; Ik ben blij dat ik mensen heb gevonden die hetzelfde huidprobleem hebben als ik. Ik sukkel er al mee sinds mijn kinderjaren (en ben nu 22 jaar, dus dat begint al te tellen) en heb er al veel over gelezen, maar spijtig genoeg nog geen oplossing gevonden. Ik denk dat ik een vrij ernstig geval ben van keratosis pilaris, want heb het op mijn armen, over heel mijn benen en mijn wangen. Ik heb al serieus in de put gezeten, vooral dan in de zomer. Ik durf mijn lichaam niet te tonen, met het gevolg dat ik in de zomer ook probeer om zoveel mogelijk alles te bedekken (ook bij hoge temeraturen&#33 :Wink: . Bijna niemand weet van mijn huidprobleem omdat ik gewoon te beschaamd ben om er met iemand over te praten. Ik ben dus eigenlijk heel tevreden met dit forum. Ik hoop hier mensen te leren kennen die me verstaan en zo ervaringen uit te wisselen.

Alle antwoorden zijn welkom&#33;
Vele groetjes, Nathalie

----------


## DennisKP

Ik heb het helaas overal op mijn lichaan.Het wordt niet minder en het stopt ook niet.Het wordt dus alleen maar erger. Op mijn hoofd zit het niet alleen op mijn wangen, maar ook erg onder mijn kin en heel licht op mijn voorhoofd. Zelf heb ik nooit een middel gehad die het ook maar een beetje verminderde. Dus ik hoop dat jullie iets weten wat wellicht kan helpen en dat ik dus nog niet heb geprobeerd. 
Het begon bij mijn bovenbenen toen ik echt heel jong was, maar nu het dus op allemaal zichtbare plekken zit zoals onderarmen zit ik er dus echt veel mee. Hoop dat jullie tips voor mij hebben.

----------


## Virreke

Hey iedereen&#33;

Ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar en ik heb ook KP op mijn bovenarmen, onderarmen, en mijn (boven)benen, ...

Het is ook nog niet zo lang dat ik weet dat er nog andere mensen zijn met dezelfde aandoening zoals ik. Ik dacht ook dat ik de enige was. 

Ik heb mij nu al een tijdje geleden lid gemaakt van een andere forum (maar het is wel in het engels). Daar helpen we elkaar wat, en velen hebben al OPLOSSINGEN gevonden&#33;&#33;

Het enige minpunt voor ons is, dat vele producten in amerika hier niet verkrijgbaar zijn. 

Ik ben zoals de meeste van jullie ook zeer beschaamd om mij bloot te geven (ook in de zomer)

Ben blij dat er eindelijk een site in het nederlands is over dit probleem. 
Ik hoop dat we een steun kunnen zijn aan elkaar... 

Groetjes, een KP-genoot

----------


## Lisa

Hallo allemaal&#33; 
Om even te reageren op Dennis, ik heb helaas geen verdere info over de kelten. Onze aandoening is erfelijk en waarschijnlijk ooit bij de kelten begonnen (heb ik op een Amerikaanse site gelezen), das het enige wat ik weet.

Virreke, ik ben benieuwd naar die site waar jij het over had, kun je dat adres misschien geven?

We moeten elkaar zeker steunen en mogelijke oplossingen uitwisselen&#33; 
Maar let erop dat deze aandoening niet je hele leven in beslag neemt&#33;&#33;&#33;
Ik begrijp als geen ander dat het soms moeilijk is, omdat het er gewoon niet uitziet en je voelt je daardoor onzeker en ongelukkig. Ik ben er echter van overtuigt dat we de aandoening kunnen verminderen (zelfs bij de ergste gevallen onder ons) als we maar de juiste middelen gebruiken&#33; succes allemaal&#33;

----------


## virreke

Tuurlijk kan ik de site geven: 

http://p072.ezboard.com/fbeautyfashionandstylefrm75

groetjes virreke xxx

----------


## renske

hej,

Ik ben renske en ik ben 16 jaar, ik heb ook kp op bovenbenen, bovenarmen en wangen..en voorheen ook op mijn kont...

Ik heb dit al sinds mijn geboorte, maar goed mijn tips....
mijn dermatoloog adviseerde mij anderhalf jaar geleden om op mijn 16e in de wintermaanden te zonnebanken...dit doe ik nu al een tijdje en het werkt echt, op mijn kont is het weg..en armen en benen worden minder...

voor de wangen hebk ook een paar dingetjes..elke avondwassen met lauw water, daarna met een warm washandje het een soort van open stomen..(werkt echt goed)ook het kalmerings maskertje van de etos werkt goed...

ik hoop dat jullie er iets aan hebben sterkte ermee&#33;&#33;

----------


## Pauline_K

K wil jullie allemaal bedanken voor jullie reacties, k wist niet dat er zoveel mensen met hetzelfde probleem rond lopen als ik&#33;

Ik besef steeds meer en steeds beter dat je er niet zo heel veel aan kunt doen en ik leer er steeds beter mee om te gaan... Ik heb een gesprek gehad met mijn huisarts en die heeft mij uitgelegd dat als je aanleg hebt voor eczeem, bronchitis dat het zich op deze manier kan uiten... zonder dat je ook daadwerkelijk eczeem ofzo hoeft te krijgen... 

miss een tip: als je een kleurtje krijgt door te zonnebanken of in de zon te gaan liggen wordt het echt minder... ook alternatieve geneeswijzen schijnt beter te werken dus dat ga ik ook ckers proberen... Ik geef in ieder geval nog niet op en dat moeten jullie ook niet doen&#33;&#33;&#33; 

groetjes, pauline  :Smile:

----------


## DennisKP

Veel dingen die zouden moeten helpen tegen KP komen inderdaad uit Amerika wat dus erg vervelend is. Ik heb ook vaak gehoord dat de zon zou moeten helpen, maar het heeft bij mij helaas geen resultaat gehad. Tijdje een zonnenbank geprobeerd, maar het hielp dus niet. 

Ik heb nu ondertussen ook al op veel site&#39;s gelezen dat het een Keltische afkomst heeft :P 

Het Engelse forum ken ik. Middelen die er opstonden tegen KP heb ik allemaal opgezocht, maar het is niet te verkrijgen in Nederland. Ik zou het dus allemaal moeten bestellen uit het buitenland. Zo wil ik Eucerin Plus Intensive Repair Body Cream proberen. eucerin heeft veel producten in Nederland, maar helaas is deze weer alleen in Amerika te verkrijgen.

----------


## RianneHT

Hallo allemaal!
Toevellig ben ik op deze site beland na het zoeken naar info over KP. Ik weet van iemand die ook KP heeft, dat ze heeft geprobeerd om dmv het ontharen van de benen en armen met de lichtflitsmethode de KP te verminderen. En voor haar heeft het gewerkt!
Verder heb ik ook eens op die Amerikaanse sites gekeken en ik ben er ingredienten tegengekomen die wij als huidtherapeuten ook gebruiken, namelijk glycolzuur. Ook hebben ze het op de sites over microdermabrasie[/B], een behandeling waarbij de bovenste huidlaag wordt &#180;weggeschuurd&#180; waarbij een nieuwe, mooiere huid terugkomt.
Iedereen die dit leest en wel geinteresseerd is, kijk eens op de site van de Nederlandse Vereniging van Huidtherapeuten, 
www.nvhnet.nl
Hierop is een ledenlijst te vinden. Wie weet is er een huidtherapeut bij jou in de buurt die je goede adviezen kan geven en je kan behandelen.

Ikzelf ben werkzaam in Rotterdam, Huidkliniek Epilennium, www.epilennium.nl.
Hier kun je evt terecht voor productadvies, de lichtflitsmethode om haar te verwijderen en de glycolzuurbehandeling.

----------


## Rensje26

Hoi Allemaal,
Even een mededeling. Ik heb ook last van KP...
En inderdaad, de zon doet mij ook altijd erg goed. Zelf scrub ik ook onder de douche en smeer me lekker vaak in met cremé. Dat verzacht. Nou heb ik ook gehoord dat visoliecapsules helpen. Dit is gewoon te koop bij de drogist. Of gewoon vette vis is ook al erg goed. Haring, Makreel en sardientjes... Tja, je moet er van houden... Ik hoop dat ik vele van jullie hiermee kan helpen... Ik weet namelijk zelf natuurlijk ook dat het erg vervelend kan zijn. En wat is het voor mij een opluchting om deze site te lezen! (ook IK dacht dat ik de enige was, gek he!!)

----------


## Gast 100

je kan de producten van clinique gebruiken. ik vind de anti-blemisch solutions night treatment gel heel goed. voor het slapen effe met een doekje van de hema scrubben en reinigen en dan dat erop(mijn gezicht is voor het eerst helemaal glad en bijna niet meer zo rood!!) voor in de douche:http://www.keratosispilaris.org/show...clinique+spray ben ik net mee begonnen de spray is net als de creme duur iets van een 30eur maar het help wel!
Ook heb ik van vit a gelezen en vilsolie schijnt gezond te zijn en te helpen bij kp. gewoon naaar die site gaan veruit de beste die ik al gevonden heb!
groetjes

----------


## Gast Marieke

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb er ook last van; billen, armen en benen. 
Tot een jaar geleden schaamde ik me ontzettend.. en liep ik nooit met korte mouwen.. Vorig jaar heb ik het gedaan en ook vandaag heb ik een tshirt aan met korte mouwen.. Het is vervelend en ik heb elke keer het gevoel dat men er naar kijkt.. Maar op een bepaalde manier heb ik het geaccepteerd. Het gaat toch niet meer weg en ik moet er mee leven. Wel ga ik 1x in de 2 weken onder de zonnebank en soms een keer extra als het erg is. Ik vind het echt vervelend vooral op mn billen straks in bikini! Of als ik bij mn vriend slaap.. 

Maar nogmaals .. ik heb het deels geaccepteerd. Behoorlijk jammer dat producten alleen in Amerika te krijgen zijn..

----------


## girly3609

hey daar allemaal

Ik heb ook last van deze aandoening en heb via een dermatoloog ook een middeltje mee gekregen...Het helpt redelijk en is nie zo schadelijk voor de huid

Vooral in de zomer helpt dit stukje zeep...het is van het merk *seaderm* verkrijgbaar in aptheken...er zitten natuurlijke korreltjes in, maar wel vrij duur (voor een stukje zeep toch al snel 6€)

Op je benen en armen in cirkelvormige bewegingen maken en is vooral goed onder de douche...ook het natuurlijke procuct Alo&#235; vera is doeltreffend bij mij..

Bij mij helpen deze twee producten redelijk goed, in stressige en koude momenten is het misschien iets minder...

Ik hoop dat anderen bij wie het erger is, ook zo'n oplossing kunnen vinden...Ook moeten we blijven denken dat ons innerlijk belangrijker is dan ons uiterlijk (ook al is dit gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan)...hoe meer je het accepteert, hoe minder fel het voorkomt...

Tot de volgende en zeker eens uit probere !!! Ik ben er toch alleszins van overtuigd

doei :-)

----------


## Mart

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik heb er nooit echt een naam aan kunnen geven en vond het nooit erg genoeg om mee naar een dokter te gaan, maar KP (http://www.huidinfo.nl/keratosispilaris.html) lijkt 100% te matchen met wat ik heb en ik wil jullie mijn ervaring niet onthouden. Ik ben trouwens ook licht astmatisch aangelegt. Sinds ongeveer mijn 12e (ik ben nu 35) ben ik het op gaan merken op mijn bovenbenen. Later is het ook op gaan treden op mijn bovenarmen (achterkant) en in lichte mate op mijn billen. Over de jaren heen heb ik al aardig wat dingen geprobeerd, waaronder: scrubben, body lotions, cremes, vitaminen en mineralen, vetten (omega 3, 6, vette vis ed), sauna en zon. Ik leef en eet gezond en ben super sportief.

Het enige wat bij mij echt effect heeft, is zon (zee en strand  :Smile: . Op de lichaamsdelen die regelmatig in de zon komen (hoeft niet eens lang te zijn), vermindert het na een korte periode aanzienlijk of verdwijnt zelfs helemaal na een wat langere periode. Ontstoken plekjes heb ik zelden, behalve af en toe op mijn zitvlak, om dat te voorkomen doet een likje uiercreme (van het Kruidvat) na het douchen wonderen, verder helpt uiercreme niet. In de wintermaanden heb ik een extreem droge huid en lijkt het te verergeren.

Ik houd me voor alle tips aanbevolen. Het enige wat bij mij dus echt werkt, is zonnen (ook de zonnebankt helpt, maar ik maak er liever niet regelmatig gebruik van ivm vroegtijdige veroudering van m'n huid. Ik heb mensen gezien, die jonger zijn dan mij, die een perkamentachtige huid hebben door het zonnebanken.)

Het is vervelend om de zon in te gaan met zo'n huid (ziet er niet uit), maar toch zeker eens proberen, wie weet helpt het bij jou ook?

Groeten,

Mart

----------


## Mart

Hoi Goggie,

Weet jij of clearasil een keratolyticum (hoorn-oplosser) bevat zoals ureum en salicylzuur en wat daarvan de bijwerkingen of risico's zijn?

Groeten,

Mart

----------


## TESSALICIOUS

hey, ik zit dus ook met hetzelfde probleem... en mijn dermatoloog kon me vertellen dat ik er heel men leven zoet mee zal zijn. ik kan het natuurlijk wel goed onder controle houden door therapietrouw te zijn en me ook daadwerkelijk in te smeren met men producten (la roche posay iso-urea). Maar ik kan dus totaal niet van die bolletjes op men bovenarmen blijven, en duw of krab ze open, ik zit er soms 4u aan een stuk aan te prullen. met als gevolg: wondjes, die gaan ontsteken of zweren, allemaal korstjes en littekens... zelfs zo erg dat mensen me vragen als ik besmettelijk ben :-( Ik heb al kalmeermiddelen geprobeerd om me te kalmeren zodat ik de behoefte niet heb om te prullen aan men armen, zonnebank helpt wel (TIJDELIJK) want hierdoor laat je ze effe uitdrogen waarna ze dubbel en dik terug komen... Heeft er iemand een foto die ik mag zien van hoe je armen eruit zien, misschien is er nog iemand die net zo erg is als ik...

----------


## lexa

Helaas heb ik hier ook al sinds mijn jeugd last van. Pas sinds kort ben
ik een beetje gaan zoeken wat het nu precies is. 

Van wat ik nu heb gelezen heb ik de volgende tips opgepakt:
- iedere dag probiotica (zo'n flesje yoghurt met goede bacterien)
- iedere dag met Dove Pro-Age en de puff schrobben
(soms om de dag als ik haast heb)
- iedere dag smeren met een creme met ureum (Neutrogena)

Ook ik kan me niet altijd inhouden en soms zit ik er nog aan te pulken.
Maar sinds ik met de puff in de weer ben en zoveel smeer is het echt al
wat minder geworden. Zelf vind ik het ook niet prettig als mijn huid is
geirriteerd door het pulken om er dan met de puff over te gaan. Dus dat
is weer een stok achter de deur om er toch maar af te blijven.
Mijn nagels hou ik ook zo kort mogelijk, maar het blijft lastig. Als ik niet
goed in mijn vel zit, dan zit ik er zo weer aan. 
Soms pak ik ook zo'n gameboy, dan ben ik ook even afgeleid.

Heeft iemand wel eens aan "oil pulling" gedaan ? (iedere ochtend een
kwartier met olie je mond spoelen)

----------


## Mana

Hey iedereen!

Ik heb een vraag die ik me al jaren afvraag.Hopelijk kan iemand me helpen.Is het gezond voor je naar de zonnebank je huid te scrubben?Of kan je dan bets een paar uur wachten voor je onder de zonnebank gaat.En mag je dagcrème aanbrengen vooraleer je onder de zonnebank gaat.Er heeft me ooit eens iemand gezegd dat je dat beter niet doet?Kan iemand me helpen?Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Nathaly

Hoi allemaal!

Vorige week heeft mijn dermatoloog geconstateerd dat Keratosis Pilaris heb. Ik heb het al jaren, maar ben nu erg blij dat het beestje een naam heeft gekregen :-)
Ik heb creme van mijn dermatoloog gekregen en die werkt (in zoverre) geweldig!

Ik lees bijna overal, dat men schrubt, maar als je Keratosis Pilaris hebt zou je juist niet moeten scrubben. Zonnen en de juiste middelen insmeren zouden de een perfecte remedie zijn!

----------


## TESSALICIOUS

Ikzelf heb het ook, maar niet enkel op de bovenarmen maar ook op de achterzijde van de bovenbenen en in stressy toestanden op men billen.Ik heb daarbij krabgedrag waar ik me op het moment zelf niet van bewust ben, geloof me mijn armen wil je niet zien! Maar ik ben via mijn huidspecialist in contact gekomen met producten van La Roche-posay (iso-urea als bodymelk, effaclar zuiverende wasgel, effaclar K voor algemene verzorging en effaclar A.I voor lokale behandeling van ontstekingen), verkrijgbaar bij de apotheker maar wel best prijzig... MAAR deze producten helpen uitstekend bij me, als ik er nu gewoon maar af kon blijven zag men huid er mooier uit dan nu...

----------


## Sabienchen

Hoi, ik zie nu dat er in augustus 2007 voor t laatst gereageerd is op dit onderwerp.. maarja.
Ik heb het volgens mij ook. denk ik.
Als kind had ik ook altijd van die bultjes op mijn bovenarmen die ik kapotkrabte, dat werd echt lelijk. Pas veel later kreeg ik ook bultjes op mijn benen, maar dan rood. inderdaad net kippevel. heel ruw. zijn soms net ingegroeide haartjes en ontstekingen. ik ben er al een keer mee bij de dokter geweest , deze zei toen: ach, dat vinden wij mannen niet erg. ik heb me toen nog laten afschepen ook.
morgen ga ik weer naar de dokter, maar ik wil er wel wat voor hebben want met het mooie weer op komst!

----------


## Sabienchen

hey!
Ik ben vandaag bij de huisarts geweest, deze zegt dat ik inderdaad keratosis pilaris heb. ik heb wel een zalfje mee gekregen om te proberen. ben benieuwd of het werkt!
Ik krijg bijna nooit bruine benen. Ook als we 2 weken naar griekenland zijn geweest is alles redelijk bruin geworden behalve mijn benen. zou dat ook daar van kunnen komen?
mvg
Sabine

----------


## TESSALICIOUS

dat denk ik niet sabienchen want ik heb het van in men lies tot de knie en kheb kei schoon bruin beentjes... niet om op te scheppen ma om het toch maar ff te zeggen. ...

----------


## grieteke

Hoi,

Mag ik vragen welke zalf de dokter je juist heeft voorgeschreven en of het intussen geholpen heeft???

Ben vandaag zelf naar huidspecialist geweest en die zei me dus dat ik keratosis pilaris heb. Ik heb dit ingetikt op google en ben op dit forum terecht gekomen. Is wel fijn om te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben met dit probleem!!!

Ik hoop er echt vanaf te geraken of toch in ieder geval fel te verminderen. Ik heb er echt complexen van!!! Alle tips die helpen zijn zeer welkom!!!

----------


## spruce

Hallo,

ik heb me speciaal voor deze topics voor KP geregistreerd op dit forum. Ik wil graag via deze weg wat meer info geven over deze aandoening.

Ik heb ongeveer 15 jaar geleden ontdekt dat ik KP heb - in het pré-internet tijdperk. Het was pas de 4e huidspecialist die mij kon zeggen wat ik had. De eerste 3 blonken uit in het voorschrijven van zalfjes en pilletjes allerlei. Dit verhaal zal jullie wel bekend zijn. De huidspecialist kon me vertellen dat ik een zeer erge vorm had van KP - er is maar één graad nog erger dan die van mij en ik hoop via deze weg jullie te helpen om deze aandoening te accepteren en relativeren. 

De huidspecialist kon me vertellen dat de kans op zo een KP¨die ik had gaat over 1 op de tienduizend, tot 1 op de honderduizend. Het is soms ook goed om het eens van je af schrijven, zelfs als je 33 jaar oud bent.

Ik heb dus die vreselijke broebels over mijn ganse lichaam, behalve op handen en voeten. Jullie weten ondertussen dat het een genetische aandoening is. Maar bij mij ging het nog een stapje verder - tot overmaat van ramp maakt mijn lichaam die broebels zo groot (overmatige keratine - overmatige afscheiding onderaan de haarzak) in verhouding tot mijn huid - dat mijn broebels een grote kans op ontsteking (etter) krijgen. Dat heeft te maken met het soort huidtype dat je hebt - ik ben een erg bleke scheet met een zeer droge huid.

Het gevolg was dat ik in mijn tienerjaren en twintigerjaren gemiddeld per arm of been een 3 tot 7 etterbuilen kon hebben. De kans dat ze opensprongen was groter dan 50%. Dus na een tijd begon ik de "risico" broebels open te duwen om de buisjes onderaan de haarzak eruit te krijgen. Dikwijls ging het haar dan ook verloren. Ik kan je vezekeren dat het dramatisch is als je een bad genomen hebt, en als je etterbuilen opengekomen zijn - overal bloed. Een hemd dragen werd op deze manier een ware nachtmerrie.

En zelfs je vrienden bekijken je armen en benen alsof je schurft hebt, of iets besmettelijk. Je krijgt zo een stempel van een pestlijder, althans die stempel geef je jezelf (in je hoofd).

Ik herinner me levendig dat ik op feestjes een bloedende etterbuild kreeg - soms merk je het op en kan je nog iets doen. Maar als je hemd gele en rode vlekken krijgt - gewoonweg vreselijk om mee te maken.

Ik heb ook de afwijking dat mijn wenkbrauwen niet volledig zijn - dat is typisch voor een erge vorm van KP. Die huid van de wenkbrauwen is net een extreme vorm van eczeem. Dat vormt soms ook rare plekken. Ook de rode wangen heb ik, maar gelukkig is dit in rusttoestand niet te zien. Maar bij de minste druppel alcohol, vermoeidheid, emotie of wind of whatever - vliegen mijn wangen rood aan. Het is net alsof ik verander in een duivel. En hoeveel mensen komen dan niet zeveren dat je een verlegen type bent. Mijn wangen waren ook zo droog - net schuurpapier. Als iemand je vastpakt, schrikken ze van je huid. Vooral die wangen waren vreselijk droog.

Vandaag de dag is dat verbeterd - na mijn 30e zijn de gevolgen van de KP stilaan geminderd. De etterbuilen zijn grotendeels verdwenen, en dat is voor mij de grootste straf van KP. Tevens vind ik het nog altijd jammer dat mijn wenkbrauwen mismaakt blijven. Je lijkt wel alsof je op straat gevochten hebt, of met de tondeuze bent uitgeschoten. Veel mensen snappen dat niet.

Goed nu terug naar vroeger, naar de wijze woorden van die specialist. Ik vroeg natuurlijk wat ik eraan kon doen. Wel die man zei me dat het een erfelijke ziekte was - dat ik beter niet zou trouwen met een andere KP die het ook zo zwaar had. De kans dat mijn kinderen de ergste vorm kunnen krijgen, nog erger dan mijn KP ???, was dan zeer groot. Er bestond een medicijn op dat moment dat aanzienlijk de gevolgen kan reduceren - maar hij vond het onethisch om dat voor te schrijven. De bijwerkingen waren zeer zwaar en niet vol te houden op lange termijn. Bovendien is het een genetische ziekte, en je gaat een zwarte ook niet wit schilderen omdat hij zwart is.

Het woord was eruit = je moet het aanvaarden. Dat was een zware klap voor mij op dat moment. Ik was een jonge tiener op zoek naar alle plezierkes in het leven. Een zware KP is het laatste dat je wil - vooral die etterbuilen zijn gewoon vreselijk.

Enfin, de specialist zei me dat vele huidspecialisten zalven voorschrijven e.d., maar in weze haalt het niets uit. Je kan je er wel beter bij voelen, maar wat ga je doen ? Een dikke zalf smeren op een etterende buil die openspringt en gaat bloeden. Ik dacht het niet.

Verhuizen naar een land met veel zon is ook een oplossing. Je huid wordt dan dikker en dat is beter voor de symptomen van de KP. De haarzakjes gaan niet zo snel ontsteken - en je hebt een mooie kleur in de zomer. Gewoon veel prettiger voor elke KP patiënt. Maar je mag niet overdrijven met de zon, want velen hebben een gevoelig huidtype.

In ieder geval, de specialist had me verteld dat vanaf je 30-40e de gevolgen van KP beginnen af te nemen. En dat klopt inderdaad - dus er is nog hoop.

Ook denk ik dat een lang bad niet goed voor de KP - bij mij is het ook verbeterd door kortere douches te nemen met wat minder shampoo en douchegel.

Scrubbing heb ik vroeger ook geprobeerd - maar dat was onzinnig had de specialist mij verteld. Je maakt het alleen maar erger.

Ik ben vandaag getrouwd met een vrouw die ook KP heeft, je moet weten dat 25% van de bevolking de aandoening heeft. Mijn vrouw wist nog niet eens dat ze KP had, ze sprak over een ruwere huid - maar ze vond dat op zich niet zo erg.

Vorig jaar kregen wij een dochterje, en ik ben bezig om te kijken in welke mate mijn schatje KP heeft. Ik zou me enorm schuldig voelen, moest ze het ook in een zware vorm hebben. Het zijn immers mijn "slechte" genen. Je moet ook weten dat ik bruine ogen heb, en mijn dochter heeft blauwe ogen. Ik weet niet of het allemaal een rol speelt - maar het heeft met de genen te maken - o.a. het huidtype is van groot belang.

Op eerste zicht heeft ze haar wenkbrauwen op een normale manier. Ze heeft ook rode wangen - maar dat komt wel meer voor bij baby's. Ze heeft ook veel last gehad van eczeem - maar dat is ook weer niet uitzonderlijk bij baby's. Het staat wel vast, dat ze net als ik een kurkdroge huid heeft. Ik vermoed dan ook dat ze dezelfde KP¨zal hebben als haar mama.

Ziezo, ik hoop dat de mensen met KP in normale vorm een beetje meer de aandoening kunnen relativeren. Zoals je gelezen hebt, was het bij mij de op één na ergste uiting van KP - vooral de etterbuilen zijn echt verschrikkelijk - het zijn er zoveel en ze bloeden ook zo hevig. En de misvorming van je wenkbrauwen is toch ook wel hard - ik heb ooit eens met zo een vrouwenpotlood mijn wenkbrauwen eens wat dikker gemaakt en er enkele bij getekend. En als je op afstand gaat staan van de spiegel (als het tekenwerk niet meer opvalt), staat daar een andere man. Je hebt ook kunnen lezen dat ik blij ben dat mijn dochterje KP heeft in een normale vorm.

Houd er rekening mee dat KP een genetische afwijking is, je kan de afwijking verergeren naar je kinderen toe - als je huwt met iemand die het ook in een ergere vorm heeft. Houd daar rekening mee voor je kinderen later.

Als man heb ik de etterbuilen als zeer vervelend beschouwd - de rode puntjes en de gewone broebels heb ik me nooit over zorgen gemaakt. Maar ik kan echt begrijpen dat voor vrouwen dit een enorm grote belasting moet zijn.

Enfin, als je vragen hebt - stel ze gerust. Ik weet alvast dat ik vele jaren terug bij een eerlijke huidspecialist ben mogen komen. Deze heeft mij goed geholpen om het te kunnen aanvaarden. En in die tijd, zou ik zeker deze tekst niet hebben kunnen maken, want toen was het allemaal zo gevoelig.

----------


## rametje

hoi allemaal ik heb ook kp ik dacht namelijk ook dat ik de eengste was wat nt blijkt ik heb als peuter had ik dat alleen mijn wangen maar wijnig en had toen geen last toen in mijn puberteit kreeg ik het in mijn boven armen was toen ook nt erg maar het begon met mijn zwangerschapen erger te worden loop van de jaren had ik armen en benen billen rug en beetje mijn buik en heb hooikoorts er bij gekregen en is nog erger geworden ik ben zo onzeker geworden en ben geiriteerd als ik naar de spiegel kijk ik kan ook nt met korte kleding bij gaan lopen of dat mensen mijn aanraken dan vragen wat is dat nou jah dan kan je begrijpen dat je nog meer in de dip gaat raken mijn huwlijk is ook nt perfekt en voel me zo lelijk kwa huid omdat ik geen soepele huid heb en ik wordt ook geestelijk ook somber van en vedrietig en waardeloos en geen hulpmiddel die helpt met dit ramp huid probleem

----------


## rametje

confused:


> hoi allemaal ik heb ook kp ik dacht namelijk ook dat ik de eengste was wat nt blijkt ik heb als peuter had ik dat alleen mijn wangen maar wijnig en had toen geen last toen in mijn puberteit kreeg ik het in mijn boven armen was toen ook nt erg maar het begon met mijn zwangerschapen erger te worden loop van de jaren had ik armen en benen billen rug en beetje mijn buik en heb hooikoorts er bij gekregen en is nog erger geworden ik ben zo onzeker geworden en ben geiriteerd als ik naar de spiegel kijk ik kan ook nt met korte kleding bij gaan lopen of dat mensen mijn aanraken dan vragen wat is dat nou jah dan kan je begrijpen dat je nog meer in de dip gaat raken mijn huwlijk is ook nt perfekt en voel me zo lelijk kwa huid omdat ik geen soepele huid heb en ik wordt ook geestelijk ook somber van en vedrietig en waardeloos en geen hulpmiddel die helpt met dit ramp huid probleem

----------


## USACowboyGirl

Hallo mede KP'rs  :Wink: 
Ik weet ook pas sinds een jaar dat die bultjes een naam hebben  :Wink:  enne.. ik ben 41, in de winter is het het ergst idd, zodra ik minder kleding ga dragen wordt het minder naar mate er zon op komt, tijdens zonnebanken in de winter blijft het ook goed te doen, maar nu zonnebank ik niet meer en deze winter was het echt erg. 
Ik heb wel een tip: Eucerin 10% Ureum Creme, in NL alleen via apotheek te bestellen 20 Maar mocht je iemand kennen die in Zwitserland komt, ik heb het in Geneve gewoon bij een drogist gekocht voor ong. 13.00 dus..
Deze creme is ook voor allerlei andere huid aandoeningen en ik vind 'm géwéldig!!

----------


## Rbecca

Hallo iedereen

Ik ben bijna 23 jaar en heb KP al zo lang als ik het mij kan herinneren. Daarmee wil ik zeggen, van in het lager onderwijs was het zichtbaar op mijn bovenbenen en armen. Daarnaast heb ik het geluk dat mijn wenkbrauwen niet compleet ontwikkeld zijn.. ook daar heb ik die rode bubbeltjes.

De tijd van mij over al die zaken dood te schamen is voorbij. Ik draag topjes en schortjes. Dat ze dan maar kijken naar mij. Iets zegt me dat mijn opgetekende wenkbrauwen meer opvallen soms dan die rode puntjes. Maar dat neemt niet weg dat ik mij soms zeer ongemakkelijk voel in een schortje of topje...

Toch verberg ik in de winter nog steeds alles want dan wordt het veel erger. In de zomer zet ik me vaak te zonnen (met sunblock uiteraard) zodat het niet zo hard meer opvalt. No way dat ik een schortje draag voor mijn benen en armen een paar dagen volle zon gehad hebben.

Wat ben ik blij dat ik dit forum hier tegen kom, ook al is het niet eentje uit België. Ik heb me altijd alleen gevoeld met deze aandoening.

Lotgenoten kunnen jullie enkel bruikbare tips geven?

----------


## QualiTeas

Denk eens aan Propolis, een zuiver natuurproduct met verbazingwekkende eigenschappen zonder bijwerkingen en niet te duur.

Er is een zéér informatief boekje geschreven door een huisarts die inmiddels veel ervaring heeft met Propolis:

"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## imlike

Beste mensen,

ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar oud en ik heb deze rot aandoening gekregen toen ik 9 jaar was.
Het raare was dat ik het opeens kreeg toen ik in Nederland kwam, ik woonde daarvoor in Indonesie en had altijd een gladde huid gehad.
Het was voor mij een schok om opeens pukkeltjes te krijgen bij de bovenste gedeelte bij mn armen. 

Toen ik 13 was geworden werd de situatie erger, het werd rood en mijn armen zaten er vol mee. 
3 jaar later kreeg ik het bij mn rug, boven benen, wangen, buik, borst en het alle ergste bij mn onderarmen.
Het rare is dat ik nooit last had om mn zelf te tonen, ik krijgt nu nog steeds vragen waarom ik 'pukkeltjes' heb bij mn armen. 
En ja inderdaad zomer is echt een rot tijd voor mensen met een KP.
Als ik zwem met mn vriendinnen krijg ik veel vragen over mn aandoening. 
Ik heb nooit last van als mensen me vragen stellen over mn 'pukkeltjes'.
Wat me wel dwars zit als ik merk dat mensen van me walgen of ze bang zijn dat ze het krijgen.

Ik zit er nu echt mee en ik wil het liefst dat het verdwijnt. Oke het hoeft niet perfect te zijn, als het maar plat en lichter van kleur wordt.  :Frown:

----------


## spruce

dag Imlike,

de reden dat je het in Indonesië niet zag was waarschijnlijk een combinatie van 2 factoren; enerzijds de zeer hoge UV index in die streken (heb het zelf aan de lijve ondervonden toen ik in Maleisië was) en je hormonenhuishouding (de ontwikkeling van je lichaam, b.v. haargroei).

Door het zonlicht krijg je een dikkere huid (je natuurlijke huidreactie) en heb je er als Europeaan in de zomer minder last van (als je huid verdikt is), maar dan ook enkel op die plaatsen waar je huid kan zonnen en na een lange periode van intens zonlicht.

Toen ik terugkwam van Maleisië zag ik in april dat mijn huid meer gebruind was en beduidend minder KP vertoonde.

Persoonlijk vind ik dat het probleem samen hangt met de zones op je lichaam waar je "haar krijgt". Zo had ik als kind geen last op mijn benen, toen kreeg ik meer en donkerder haard op mijn benen en krijg ik de puisten daar. Daarna ging het meer naar mijn armen ... en uiteindelijk naar de beharing op buik en borst ... steeds gepaard gaande met die vervelende puisten.

----------

